# Kindle Keyboard bad lag



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

So over the past few weeks I've noticed my kindle has had a really bad lag when clicking on anything like menu or next page on the home screen. There doesn't seem to be any delay in page turn in a book just any other screen. I can be in a book, click home and it takes probably 10-20 seconds before it actually goes. I've never had a delay like this. Anyone else have trouble with this? Any suggestions on what I can do?

Thanks in advance!
Tammy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to guess that you have quite a few books.  A restart might help a bit, but, really, it's most likely just a case of the memory is full.  Although it CAN hold, what, 3500?. . . practically speaking more than a thousand, especially if they're sorted into collections, is going to cause the lag time you are seeing.  Mainly because it has to use empty memory space to swap things around and such and the less of that there is the slower it'll work.  When I had a similar problem on my Kindle . . a keyboard model though it was known as K3 when I purchased it . . . I eventually just decided to do a factory reset and then only load a relative handful of books back.  It works MUCH better now.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Ann, I'll try to do some house cleaning hahah. I probably do have way to much on it.


----------

